# Turkey Neck Bone and Kibble Question



## vvillmatic (Nov 28, 2014)

Need some help! 

Doug is a little over 5 months old and I've given him frozen soup bones and leg bones for recreation recently. Obviously he loves the stuff but today I thought it would be good to give him a turkey neck bone (first time) for recreation after his kibble meal. I thought it would take him a while to work on like other bones but I had no idea he would eat it up so quickly. Gave it to him thinking I could check up on some emails for a good amount of time and next thing I know hes nudging me and his eyes are asking if I have some more. Thing is the neck bone was pretty big, I would say around 1.5 pounds. 

Should I skip dinner and ease off the exercise today or just continue as normal? Not sure what to do. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Long ago before I started feeding raw, I gave Jax and entire turkey neck from the Thanksgiving turkey. and came home the next day to a dog trying to not stand in what had apparently been explosive diarrhea. It was everywhere. Wire crates don't contain that.

I would ease off the food a little. Exercise can be normal.


----------



## vvillmatic (Nov 28, 2014)

Ohhh **** gotta prep for the worst then just in case. Good thing I got a plastic crate to reduce the potential splash damage. Thanks for the heads up Michelle


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Long ago before I started feeding raw, I gave Jax and entire turkey neck from the Thanksgiving turkey. and came home the next day to a dog trying to not stand in what had apparently been explosive diarrhea. It was everywhere. Wire crates don't contain that.
> 
> I would ease off the food a little. Exercise can be normal.


Mine have never had a problem with turkey necks. Was this his first raw meal ever? Then it can be caused by the sudden change in diet.

And indeed wire crates do not contain explosions. Neither do the airline crates with holes in the back so if I don't trust their digestive systems before going to bed, I hang a towel over the back side. All based on experience. Nothing as great as waking up in the morning to that dreaded smell. But you get used to all of that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vvillmatic said:


> Ohhh **** gotta prep for the worst then just in case. Good thing I got a plastic crate to reduce the potential splash damage. Thanks for the heads up Michelle


LOL Good luck! It was the only time she had an issue.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

We buy turkey necks 40 pounds at at time and feed them as part of her routine meals. They are excellent raw meaty bones.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yea my pup eats turkey necks like a champ! He loves them!!

Though a 1.5lb turkey neck is huge! I rarely see them over 1 lb.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How did your pup survive the night?  Hopefully you woke up to a normal pup and nothing exploded over night.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

My dogs love turkey necks and do well on them. I fed them as a treat before they were raw fed and never had any issues. However, I made the mistake of giving one of my dogs a raw pig foot years ago. I woke up to diarrhea everywhere...by the back door, all down the hallway, in the kitchen, by the side door, on the walls, the curtains, and then on the living room rug. I didn't think a 30lb dog could have so much poop in her. I hope you woke up to an uneventful day


----------



## vvillmatic (Nov 28, 2014)

Update: Expected the worst in the morning but there was no mess in the crate WIN. Took Doug out and he didn't even have to go even after staying out longer than usual. I was hella nervous at work thinking there was gonna be some interpretive art waiting for me at home but when I came back the crate was still clean DOUBLE WIN. I immediately took him out and the then the muddy water works began. It was nasty but thank god Doug was able to hold it in like a warrior. Feeling pretty lucky right now but definitely gonna space out the food next time. 

Anyways, thanks for all the input everybody really appreciate the help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Give him some pumpkin.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Give him some pumpkin.


Yep.

I also feed turkey necks regularly but I feed them frozen. It seems to make him chew more and take his time.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

vvillmatic said:


> thinking there was gonna be some interpretive art waiting for me at home



LOLOLOL...what a creative wordsmith....you should write campaign speeches.

SuperG


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Next time it happens, feed him some overboiled rice RIGHT after he eats the turkey neck - this will even everything out LOL

The Turkey necks from Mountain Dog Food are pretty much a meal for one of my Shepherds, they measure about 12 inches long and about 3 inches across the widest end. HUGE Tom necks!


----------

